# i failed in B.Tech Exam.. :"( what to do now?



## kool (Jul 31, 2010)

Friends,

Now i'm 21year old. I got 55% in 10th (ICSE) *2004*, 70% in 12th(UP Board) *2006*, i dropped 1 year for engineering preparation in 2006-07. 

in year *2007* i took admission in btech college (UPTU) by COMPUTER SCIENCE stream. But* i failed in 1st year 2007-08, so i repeated 1st year* again in year 2008-09 and i promoted to 2nd year,  But again i failed in 2nd year exam 2009-10. Now I'm so depressed, I'm good in computer subjects. But i'm unable to understand  these subjects like maths-1, maths-2, CBNST, Switching Theory, Electrical, Microprocessor. 

 In UPTU, marking scheme is not so good,  Students here just fill 40 pages in exams with useless contents, and then they get 30 out of 100 to pass that subject.  Now what to do?? i wasted my 2 year, Now i don't want to repeat 2nd year again. Coz already i repeated my 1st year, *plzzzz suggest me any  other short term course that give me GRADUATION degree.* Any course,  but now no b-tech. I'm really depressed.  Peoples are suggesting to do any job, but i really don't know what job.


----------



## kool (Jul 31, 2010)

58 view, but nobody has solution ...........  just suggest me any short term course so i can get GRADUATION certificate.


----------



## knight17 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would suggest you to join some distance education course like B.Sc or BCA so that you can finish your degree slowly. In addition to it do some other certification course that you may have interest.

I know people who scored nothing in subjects like Mathematics in +2 but cleared engineering in 4 years, all clear. It is the work you do. Maths is just doing the problems repeatedly(different varieties), at least what we have in India. Just try to work hard.


----------



## kool (Aug 1, 2010)

thank u buddy for reply..... plzz tell me the duration of these courses.


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Aug 1, 2010)

if you are good in cs subjects only, you can do GNIIT from NIIT they also have an MOU with kevempu university(read in a newspaper) so you can get a degree...
I think its a 3 yrs course...but i ve no idea of the market value of that degree in comparision to a B.tech/B.E. degree....

or as knight17 said..distance learning programmes in B.SC or BCA.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 1, 2010)

have you considered_ Escaping the rat race ?
_


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 1, 2010)

Dont Drop _regular B.Tech_. Study requires concentration and a good time-table. Set it, work on it and u cant fail. C'mon dude, you got 70% in UP board. That counts !!!
Else Distant courses have flooded the market. Choose any !!


----------



## knight17 (Aug 1, 2010)

I also feels the same. Don't quit since you've started it and invested your time. Try to focus on a few subjects and finish it in the 5th year with tuitions or some support. It can be done. Now cheer up!


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

maths requires practice. So solve as many question as u can. U cannot simply frame out a solution in 3 hrs time.
Contiune with ir degree, give more time. Leave time wasting habits. Keep ur body fit, mind will follow.
I dont think getting passing marks can be difficult in any university other than PU.

Or 

Do some certification courses.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

> Do some certification courses.


 Like CCNA or RHCE or some like that !


----------



## azzu (Aug 5, 2010)

"kool" which college are u studyin and where ?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Like CCNA or RHCE or some like that !



beg to differ here. three of my friends completed CCNA certification but none of them got help from that.one is evetually working in Java, other in SAP and third on .NET...so IMO it is pure waste of money to invest around 10K in coaching and another 10K as certificate fee.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude ... dont loose hope ... even i have had this ( due to my fight with lecturers )
U can go for courses like Animation or Flash from Arena multimedia ... Lots f option r thr accrdin to time u can devote .... Don discontinue .... 

@gagan007 ....... CCNA if done from correct place can get u a good job ...


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 6, 2010)

Dont quit try hard
i too had conc prob, wat i did my tym was mostly sample papers , lol, the guys called me jigar lol.
had 2 backlogs .
did just one nightout in my whole engg tym.
btw mine was vtu


----------



## kool (Aug 7, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> beg to differ here. three of my friends completed CCNA certification but none of them got help from that.one is evetually working in Java, other in SAP and third on .NET...so IMO it is pure waste of money to invest around 10K in coaching and another 10K as certificate fee.




r u sure??


----------



## kool (Aug 11, 2010)

vinyasmusic said:


> Dude ... dont loose hope ... even i have had this ( due to my fight with lecturers )
> U can go for courses like Animation or Flash from Arena multimedia ... Lots f option r thr accrdin to time u can devote .... Don discontinue ....
> 
> @gagan007 ....... CCNA if done from correct place can get u a good job ...


hey...... after wasting 3 years, now I'm still 12th pass only [] now i'm planning to do any side business, so suggest me any good distance learning course. and what is the future of distance learning, now i'm going to 22 year in September 2010.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 12, 2010)

vinyasmusic said:


> @gagan007 ....... CCNA if done from correct place can get u a good job ...



Again, I have to disagree. "Correct Place"...what is that? There are coaching centers who coach about CCNA exams...and then there are Prometric centers where you can appear for those exams. Once cleared the certificate comes from "USA"...
My friends carried those certificates all over Bangalore searching for jobs and it did not helped them.

Ok maybe they could be of some help but wasting 30K on that is not worth it...it will like a gamble.

Dude seriously first complete graduation at any cost then go for anything else. Do not worry about age...it is just a number. I know parents may make life hell by talking repetitively about it, but trust me they do that only for our betterment. 

After completing graduation or at the same time you can do any course in website designing or hardware. This will help you in getting a decent job in your city itself.

One of my cousin stopped studying (due to an affair) and started working. Now his career is stuck, he cannot change job (because he is not a graduate which is minimum requirement in any job....he can't talk about promotions...even I am not able to help him in such a case.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2010)

CCNA, et al are basically add-ons to a degree. While they themselves won't give you a job however do add something to the CV. And considering how less you learn during graduation, doing these courses if you actually end up learning, is could be a good idea.


----------



## sude (Aug 12, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> CCNA, et al are basically add-ons to a degree. While they themselves won't give you a job however do add something to the CV. And considering how less you learn during graduation, doing these courses if you actually end up learning, is could be a good idea.



i agree to the above.

and even i feel that u shdnt quit ur btech! complete it  taking peers help, group study and tuitions! Btech is a bit quirky compared to degrees like BCA BSC but theres positive side to it too! Google along with some other recruits Btech CS students in first place!!

so continue doing your hard work! And remember the thoughts, investigation etc you did before joining btech. keep faith in yourself and forget age! Remember "*we are known by our deeds, not by our age"*

Hope this has been a bit of "confidence" to your disturbed mind!

All the Best
_SUDE


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2010)

max_demon said:


> have you considered_ Escaping the rat race ?
> _


and go where??

i'm a part of the same rat race, prepping for JEE ***k exam and AIEEE(my aim)


----------



## kool (Aug 19, 2010)

Guyz, what about BBA distance learning from sikkim manipal SMU??? but dad is forcing me to do regular course of BBA from IIPM, AMITY or VIDYAPEETH delhi. plzzzzz say something..


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think you should do a regular course. There are way too many demerits of long distance learning courses...one of them is not many organizations recognize them!

IIPM is good option. Although I do not like the looks and attitude of that Arindam Chaudhury but as per the reports in TOI and India Today...the passouts of IIPM do get decent jobs...


----------



## kool (Aug 25, 2010)

i'm not joining IIPM, its very costly. Finally i'm going to join *BBA distance learning via MANIPAL at patna learning center. *Guys, i dont knw nothing about BBA, so tell me what is d future of BBA? After BBA what can i do? Apart from MBA, *which course i can do after completing BBA??* Can i appear for other course or exam like CIVIL services etc?? plzzz reply...

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Hi friends, going to join BBA distance learning via MANIPAL.  And also want to join JETKING HARDWARE & NETWORKING course side by side. It is 15month course in which they teach me:
*MODULE 1*: Certificate in Basic Electronics & Office Tools: ANALOG, DIGITAL, MICROPROCESSOR, MS APPLICATION, ENGLISH PDP
*MODULE 2*: Certificate in Computer Hardware: PC HARDWARE SUPPORT SKILLS,OPERATING SYSTEM SUPPORT SKILLS(Windows Vista),  ENGLISH PDP
*MODULE 3*: Certifified Miscrosoft Windows Server 2008 Technician: NETWORKING ESSENTIALS, MICROSOFT WINDOWS SERVER 2008 TECHNICIAN, ENGLISH PDP
*MODULE 4*: Certified Network Administrator: LINUX (RED HAT), CCNA,  They told 100% placement guarantee after 15 month. 

*So guys, tell me is it worth doing this course??* In these 4  module i already know module1 and 2. But guys, do company need HW/NW engineer??? What about salary?

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------


----------

